# New to here. New to smoking.



## cynco79 (Jul 14, 2017)

My husband and I have a new smoker and I'm making a few modifications to it. I've watched numerous videos on making mods to the Oklahoma joes grill. Now a lot of people add on this dryer vent elbow onto the smoker in order to maximize the time the smoke spent in the chamber...so it doesn't straight vent right out. This piece I made has the same surface area as the 3" elbow. I'm wondering that even with the same surface area that the air flow will still be effective given the uses of the dampeners. Thoughts?













IMG_5388.JPG



__ cynco79
__ Jul 14, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 14, 2017)

Cynco79, welcome to SMF for you and your husband.  I'm not a builder so no help with your mod, but I like it!  Will be watching for responses.

Enjoy the forum and your mods.

Ray


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 14, 2017)

Welcome...

Try it, but i dont think you will get desired results, your flow will be low, grate level, and could make stagnate  smoke... Just a thought.

When i've help mod theses type smokers, we relocated the up higher..


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

The mod looks to be too small to get a good draft thru the smoker.

I think I would stick with the dryer vent hose that most are using.

If you try it & it works, let us know.

Al


----------



## rigger45 (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome! Looks small to me as well based on what I"ve seen around. Still, see if that will work.


----------



## joe black (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm not a builder either, but the main idea of the elbow is to get the exhaust location down closer to the grate.  Also, the size of the opening at the grate should be the same as the exhaust stack.  You still need to get the smoke to move rapidly through the meat and out of the CC.  Don't retain the smoke in the CC as it will make the meat bitter and maybe a coating of soot.

Good luck,   Joe


----------

